# tonight's dinner



## Griff (May 17, 2007)

An easy one. Filet, artichoke, and carmelized vidalias. I had almost finished off the filet when I thought to take a pic.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 18, 2007)

Good to the last bite.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 18, 2007)

Outstanding. We love artichokes!


----------



## Finney (May 18, 2007)

"They may have 'choked' Artie... But they ain't gonna get Stymie"


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 18, 2007)

Very nice Griff!!


----------



## john a (May 18, 2007)

Not much left to look at but it does look good.


----------



## Diva Q (May 18, 2007)

Very good looking !


----------



## wittdog (May 18, 2007)

Looks great Griff..


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 18, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> "They may have 'choked' Artie... But they ain't gonna get Stymie"



You gonna eat me, Uncle George?  I might not taste
good...mom says I'm spoiled!"


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 18, 2007)

Never tried to cook an artichoke what the recipe. BTW I done the same thing many times, Ate all food & thought about photos after


----------



## john pen (May 18, 2007)

Good looking cattle flesh !


----------



## Unity (May 18, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Never tried to cook an artichoke what the recipe. BTW I done the same thing many times, Ate all food & thought about photos after


If you want to do it the way they do where artichokes are grown, here'ssome good suggestions. The "how-to-eat" link is good too.   

--John  8) 
(I like to keep it simple with artichokes.)


----------



## Puff1 (May 18, 2007)

Oh yeah Mr. Griff!!!! [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## Green Hornet (May 18, 2007)

Nice lil snack ya got going there Mr. Griff!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 18, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> "They may have 'choked' Artie... But they ain't gonna get Stymie"



That was a great episode!


----------

